# Plant ID



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what species these plants are?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Top one = java fern (shouldn't be planted like that...rhizome should be attached to rock or driftwood)

Bottom one = Red melon sword

Both are nice plants to start out with, although the sword needs a decent amount of light and a good substrate. The java fern will grow in just about any tank.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Top one = java fern (shouldn't be planted like that...rhizome should be attached to rock or driftwood)
> 
> Bottom one = Red melon sword
> 
> Both are nice plants to start out with, although the sword needs a decent amount of light and a good substrate. The java fern will grow in just about any tank.


Lighting is 216W of T5.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

jonk said:


> Top one = java fern (shouldn't be planted like that...rhizome should be attached to rock or driftwood)
> 
> Bottom one = Red melon sword
> 
> Both are nice plants to start out with, although the sword needs a decent amount of light and a good substrate. The java fern will grow in just about any tank.


Lighting is 216W of T5.
[/quote]

Tank size/dimensions? More than enough light for the sword on a 75g or 90g...perfect for a 125g, and a bit on the low side for a 150 or 180, but doable. If it comes out to over 2wpg T-5, I'd be looking into CO2 if you don't already use it. Java fern can survive in less than 1wpg.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Top one = java fern (shouldn't be planted like that...rhizome should be attached to rock or driftwood)
> 
> Bottom one = Red melon sword
> 
> Both are nice plants to start out with, although the sword needs a decent amount of light and a good substrate. The java fern will grow in just about any tank.


Lighting is 216W of T5.
[/quote]

Tank size/dimensions? More than enough light for the sword on a 75g or 90g...perfect for a 125g, and a bit on the low side for a 150 or 180, but doable. If it comes out to over 2wpg T-5, I'd be looking into CO2 if you don't already use it. Java fern can survive in less than 1wpg.
[/quote]

It's on a standard 75 gallon. I do have the amount of light entering the tank dimmed with cloudy glass though. I am looking into CO2, but need to research it more before I take the plunge. The tank is rather new and not yet arranged the way I want it, but here is a pic to give a idea.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would encourage the use of CO2, especially with the amount of light you're running......


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

roccov12345 said:


> I would encourage the use of CO2, especially with the amount of light you're running......


I'm looking into pressurized CO2 with PH regulator control, it's just a little pricey at the moment.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jonk said:


> I would encourage the use of CO2, especially with the amount of light you're running......


I'm looking into pressurized CO2 with PH regulator control, it's just a little pricey at the moment.
[/quote]

I hear you on that one...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Take out a bulb or something to lower the light. Your probably going to do more harm than good with that much light and no co2. In the mean time, get some flourish excel and use that for a co2 source.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^^agreed you will be plagued by algae if you don't get some co2 in there

very nice tank btw


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

T Minus 10....9.....8.......7.....6... j/k nice clean tank btw


----------

